# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Gjëja e parë që shikojmë te një njeri..

## rina_yll_polar

cdo njeri kur takon dike kafiksim ti shofi syt,unazat,duart,..... po juve.......?

----------


## vagabondi1

BUZET...

----------


## BlEdIi

Asnjeren nga ato qe ke shkruar ti si te mundshme.Ato per mua jan kot......mbas atyre mund te fshihet kushdo qe nuk ka vlere.RRall here qellon qe te shikosh dhe te vleresosh nje njeri vetem nga buzet,buthet,apo nga paraqitja.Per mua nje njeri e vlersoin gjera te tjera qe jane shume me te rendesishme.
Psh: Ti nuk ke vene muabetin se si diskuton apo se si flet.

Bledi!

----------


## Arjeta

Paraqitjen veshjen (stilin) dhe normal buzeqeshjen.....

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

*the whole package...duke perfshire edhe muhabetin *

----------


## Zonjusha

syte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

un ne fakt shikoj gjithmon fytyren por edhe syt i shikoj shum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Living in Vain

1. Dhembet

2. Duart

----------


## GoDDeSS

buzet (buzeqeshjen)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## leci

Buzeqeshjen...
Te mjere ata qe nuk din te qeshin...

----------


## ENERJOLA

Syte dhe buzeqeshjen.....

----------


## Amarildo_18

une per vete te gjtha

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

edhe une te gjitha

----------


## R2T

e para: 2 Personalitetet

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*I shikoj te gjitha, por ne fillim shikoj menyren se si flet, gjithashtu edhe paraqitjen (duken qe nga veshja disa persona se cfare njerezish jane)*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dafni

Une pervete i shikoje te gjitha
ciao :djall i fshehur:

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Te gjitha por me shume personalitetin, syte dhe buzeqeshjen .............

----------


## **Jonushka**

te gjitha ato qe ke thene por duke perfshire dhembet dhe muhabetin.
ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------


## rolua

nuk ka gje me te mire se nje buzeqeshje sidomos kur ajo eshte epafajshme edhe me pasion!

veshja edhe paraqitja e jashtem nuk e bene njeriun!!!!



""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  ""

----------


## Arjaniti

Ne rade te pare varet se ne cfar pozisioni e shikoni kete person/e hahaha.
Une per vete mendoj se syte. Ata tregojne me shume se cdo gje tjeter.
Pershendetje te gjithve.

----------

